# Coincidence?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I just took this screnshot of my monitor:










At 10:45AM: In a Skype chat I mention a kind of media player I use.
At 11:25AM: On the website that I frequent I see an ad for that same media player.

I think we all need to learn Brazilian. Hope you get the joke. It's somewhat grim.Watch the movie if you don't get the joke. You may like it:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil_(film)

--Nikolay


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I love that movie.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Uh, you just realized this?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Of course! As I said in anothe thread - I'm a master in discovering things that other folk have known for ages. But I get excited about it and I believe it makes some kind of difference.

Plus... I wonder how many people read this thread and think "Wow! I never suspected!".


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Are you saying the adds can really track what you are chatting about? That can't be possible. I don't believe it.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Text or voice?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

This type of tracking is done on alot of websites. Here I was looking at Nike Cleats on Eastbay:










Came over to APC right after that:










Don't know if you can see the time in the lower right corner, they both say 10:32pm


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That is pretty incredible! I don't even look at the ads! I would have never noticed this! I guess with computer automation you can do anything!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Honestly, because I was a computer programmer before I can theoretically see how this tracking is done. And it is not very complicated.

What I don't like is the definite cheap trick feel to it. Here's an example:

Imagine you are talking to a friend about aquariums. Then you go about your business. 
At some point a guy walks up to you and says "Hey, I overheard your conversation. I have very good prices for aquariums!"

How would you feel? 
-->Trust me - it will all depend on his presentation - face, clothes, manners, speech.
But what if the guy walked through the window of your house? 
--> No presentation will matter.
Or the computer screen?
--> No banner makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside. It's trash. Normally banners make me feel like they lead you to someone that is geared up to steal your credit card information. I'm weird, am I not, I know everyone else loves them!

That's my point with this off-topic thread.

By the way MacFan gave me a book about marketing. It has a lot to do with this thread. It's called "UNmarketing" by Scott Stratten. He starts with making fun of direct mail, ad campaigns that slam us over and over and so on. All things advertisement we are so used to inhale every day. He believes they are completely worthless and marketing is all about relationships. Find the book and decide for yourself:
http://www.unmarketing.com
http://www.amazon.com/UnMarketing-Stop-Marketing-Start-Engaging/dp/047061787X

(Funny thing when I came home my wife told me she has that book, has attended the seminar, and even told me about it all. "The new is well forgotten old" they say. "You are so dumb" in other words. Right now, here on my table I have 2 of these books laughing at my stupidity in my face.)

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

see see see I told you the camera's where on us... i hate business ads.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

adblock is your friend. Better yet, install the adblock subscription list to your router's filters.


----------

